# Does the Hopper have built in sling



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Does the Hoper have built in sling?


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

kcolg30 said:


> Does the Hoper have built in sling?


No.


----------



## cac303 (Apr 18, 2012)

Which is silly isn't it? Oh well.


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

cac303 said:


> Which is silly isn't it? Oh well.


Not really. Just like OTA. These are things not everybody uses so why waste the money putting them in every box?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Realize a sling adapter is only $30 from Dish, or you can use the same one you may have had on an old 722. Works fine.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kcolg30 said:


> Does the Hoper have built in sling?


at dish site you could find the h2k require sling adapter ...


----------

